# BRAVO SuperShow 2003



## frufoor (24. März 2003)

Moin!

Also ich dachte am WE ich seh nich richtig, als bei der BRAVO Supershow am Wochenende beim Act Busted 2 Trialer mit auf der Bühne standen.
Die haben da zusammen mit BMXer und Skatern ein wenig Show gemacht...
Nich schlecht, sowas könnte unseren Sport ein wenig aus dem Abseits holen, wenn wir schon zusammen bei ner Teenie POP-Band mit Skatern und BMX-ern auftrteten.

Nur leider hat die Jungs (20Zoll/MTB) wohl keiner beobachtet.
Die Mädels hatten bestimmt nur Augen für Bustet...  

Hat's einer von euch gesehen?


Gruß
frufoor


----------



## tobsen (24. März 2003)

na? habt ihr mich erkannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo freak (24. März 2003)

ne! sag nicht das du das warst!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. März 2003)

Klar hammer dich gesehend Tobs


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2003)

Was zum teufel is Busted ?


----------



## Trialmatze (24. März 2003)

Ich fass es net...ich dachte ich war der einzige, dem das auffiel. 
Ich habe das auch gesehen und den Ton ausgemacht...dann gings. Waren aber nur Standartsachen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...

Matze


----------



## tobsen (24. März 2003)

was? nur standardsachen? ...und ich hab mir sooo viel mühe gegeben...   

greez
tobi


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2003)

Was hastn fürne Show gemacht tobsen? Trackstand


----------



## little_rivergho (24. März 2003)

Was schaut ihr euch denn fuer ein scheiss im an!? Habt ihr das Alter von 12 Jahren noch nicht ueberschritten oder was?


----------



## biker ben (24. März 2003)

ihr solltet lieber trialen als euch sowas anzuschauen  
sonst bekommt ihr noch ne bierwampe und besser werdet ihr vom fernseh gucken auch ned. 
nur geile trialvids gugge is erlaubt


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. März 2003)

jaja Jungs jetzt labbert mal net so nen Müll......
jedem das seine!

(ausserdem musste der Ben das nur mit seinem Hasi anschauen  )


ist das vielleicht der Typ, der in seinem Vid streetet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (24. März 2003)

@ little_rivergho & biker ben

Was seid ihr denn für Kunden? Müsst ihr eure "Möchtegerntrialerfahrung" in sinnlosen Post komprimieren? 
1. ich habe das beim durchzappen gesehen!
2. Wenn einmal Biketrial im Fernsehen kommt, dann wird das auch geguckt! 
3. Was geht euch mein Leistungsstand an? Ich lasse mir gern Tipps geben und bin für Hilfe sehr dankbar, aber ich kann mir meine Zeit bestens einteilen und deswegen muss ich mir net von euch so nen Schwachsinn anhören ! 
Nichts für ungut, aber haltet mal den Ball flach.

Matze

PS: Es interessiert auch keine Sau, warum jemand was gesehen hat. Um die Tatsache, dass man es gesehen hat und das man sich darüber austauschen will stand im  Mittelpunkt der Diskusion!
...ein Paar....Knalltüten.....


----------



## biker ben (24. März 2003)

hehe spass muss doch auch mal sein bin ja nur beleidigt das ichs ned gesehn hab


----------



## aramis (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von little_rivergho _
> *Was schaut ihr euch denn fuer ein scheiss im an!? Habt ihr das Alter von 12 Jahren noch nicht ueberschritten oder was? *





Naja, kein Kommentar von mir, sonst bekomm ich hier auch noch Beschuss von allen Seiten


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

ICH HABS AUCH GESEHEN!
und wollte eigentlich auch dazu nen thread machen-aber dann war das wetter so schön und deshalb bin ich noch mal trialn gegangen.wer waren denn nun die trialer?
der mit dem 26" hatte auf ner kleinen bühne erst einen zuschauer/den anderen trialer bearbeitet und ist dann ein bissl auf den verstärkern rumgehüpft-eigentlich stand da ja noch ein auto,aber an dem hat sich nur so'n peinlicher sprayer zu schaffen gemacht.naja,schade ist nur,dass biketrial nicht mal auf DSF oder euro-sport kommt;das wäre echt geil! 

@biker ben:also ich hab nen waschbrettbauch-und du?


----------



## biker ben (24. März 2003)

und ich hab nen 6-pack, eigentlich sind ja mehr muskeln aber egal 
wiege 63kg bei 1,83cm bei mir sieht man jeden muskel


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

haha-spageltazan!   

hauptsache kein bierbauch-ach ja-wir trialer sind schon ein paar gut gebaute kerle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (24. März 2003)

mensch, da kannste ja tischdisch stolz auf dich sein, aber mit 63 kg bei 1.83 bisten ganz schöner hempfling


----------



## frufoor (24. März 2003)

*bauchanschau*
Hmmm mehr Waschbärbauch als Waschbrett
aber dafür halt schön kuschlig....  


@Till:
woher weißt das....?!?! *staun*  

@all
fands aber echt cool, daß ne Teenie-Jugend-Band Trial mit
ins Bühnenprogramm aufnimmt und es somit FunSportArten wie
Skaten, und BMX, Spray und so Zeug ja eigentlich gleichstellen tut. Schadet unseren Sport sicher nich....!


-frufoor-


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

hatte ich euch schon mein foto geziegt?


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

ach ja-und da hatte ich ein paar sonnenstudiogutscheine über!


----------



## biker ben (24. März 2003)

hrhr meine arme sind dünner als die rohre vom meiner gabel, ihr könntet mich eigentlich auch tune ben nennen  

hehe son muskelspasti würd ich gern mal trialen sehn, die können ja netmal ihre arme richtig anwinkeln vor lauter muskeln.


----------



## King Loui (24. März 2003)

ist ja nur noch eckelhaft. die sind sicher mit diesem aufputschzeug (waren das nicht babiturate oder wie die heißen?) vollgestopft, sonst kann man das nicht so hinbekommen. da bekommt man nur das kotzen.


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

ach ich wollt euch ja noch mein waschbrett zeigen


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

ah-und da kommt der hypotalamus schön zur gelltung!


----------



## aramis (24. März 2003)

Naja,
ihr müsstet mal den kleinen Peter von den Muskel-Jungs sehen. Der leidet extrem unter dem Aufputsch-Zeug, schrumpft sozusagen proportional zum Muskelaufbau


----------



## biker ben (24. März 2003)

so möchte ich lieber auch net aussschauen also lieber mehr  trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ugly uwe (24. März 2003)

hehe , ey konrad , auf "deinen" bildern haste ja gar keene eier  

naja , das is ja hier nich thema  

sieht trotzdem krass aus...wems gefällt !


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

jaja,die leute sind echt arm dran-die kriegen die muskeln ihr leben lang nicht mehr los-wenn die einmal aufhören zu trainieren verfetten die ganz schnell.aber für die ist das halt ihre lebensphilosophie...

eins hab ich noch


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2003)

Hm die meisten sehn schon Gar und Knusprig aus Wien Bräuler


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. März 2003)

Da hätte ich aber auch nochn Bild von mir


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)




----------



## biker ben (24. März 2003)

hmm ich scheine zu dumm zu sein mit google was zu finden. wollte grad so ne hübsche bodybuilderinn suchen, die mit hormone vollgepumpt ist.


----------



## biker ben (24. März 2003)

naja hab dafür was anderes tolles gefunden:

http://www.chrisking.com/rollover/hubcolors.html


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

du must noch viel lernen junger padavan!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. März 2003)

wo die überall Muskeln hat  die schnürtn dir ab wenn die anspannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)




----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

so jungs,jetzt haltet euch fest-das ist nicht für leute mit schwachen nerven!


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)




----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

...


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)




----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

wollt ihr noch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

und weils so schön ist...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. März 2003)

OHH MAN kONRAD; BIST DU ********


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

so biker ben-ich hoffe du kannst jetzt ruhig einschlafen...


----------



## elhefe (24. März 2003)

Von so einer hergenommen zu werden, da hat man wohl nichts mehr zu lachen.

Aber so lange das Kreuz von denen nicht breiter ist als meines (und das isses nicht  ) gehts ja.

Oder man ist


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *so jungs,jetzt haltet euch fest-das ist nicht für leute mit schwachen nerven! *



 die sieht ja aus wie Thomas Gottschalk


----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *
> 
> die sieht ja aus wie Thomas Gottschalk  *




    Ich lach misch Kaputt, Recht haste!


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

eine geht noch...


----------



## konrad (24. März 2003)

ach ne,ich wollte doch die zeigen:


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. März 2003)




----------



## Hugo Hüpf (25. März 2003)

ich betreibe ein bisschen Ballet als ausgleichssport....   

well, es hat bei uns mal n'trialer gegeben der nebenbei Bodybuilding betrieben hat. der hat ständig was zerstört am bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (25. März 2003)

da bin ich ja beruhigt,dass die moderatoren auch sinn für humor haben-hab schon gedacht,für meine fotos gibts anschiss 

@marko:geiles foto!


----------



## echo freak (25. März 2003)

man alter der mann oben muss echt probleme haben!


----------



## ey-le-an (25. März 2003)

Sie war die dickste Frau der Welt:

Era la donna più grassa del mondo:

Carol Yaeger 34j   682 kg


----------



## biker ben (25. März 2003)

na das nen ich mal ne frau.


----------



## echo freak (25. März 2003)

geht das überhaupt? 682kg?


----------



## ey-le-an (25. März 2003)

getrialt ist die bestimmt nicht mehr, aber kann schon sein, dass die so schwer war.
bei irgendeiner tv-sendung war mal ein kerl, der hat ausgesehen wie ein berg, den mussten sie mit dem kran aus dem haus holen. der sitzt bzw liegt den ganzen tag auf seinem sofa und seine mom hat ihm immer zu fressen gebracht, weil er sich nicht bewegen konnte. und es halten bei ihm nur spezial sofas, hat er gesagt, die ein beton unterbau haben.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. März 2003)

hjam hjam wie lecker......
auf der alten kann mann schon ne Elite Weltmeisterschaft austragen....


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (26. März 2003)

trettbunnyhopp auf's knie, auf'm oberschenkel hoch und dann sidehopp....


----------



## Ray (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konrad _
> *ah-und da kommt der hypotalamus schön zur gelltung! *



Hypot"h"alamus

Interessant was da so alles zur Geltung kommt =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (26. März 2003)




----------



## konrad (26. März 2003)

...aber klingt doch sehr nach nem muskel-mir is bloß kein anderes fremdwort eingefallen


----------



## bx.bike (27. März 2003)

da hat man viel zum drücken und knuddeln und suchen...


----------



## saya-jin (28. März 2003)

latisimus z.b.


----------

